# AoS Warscroll Builder



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

While clicking on the WH community site to see what's going on, I noticed a new link at the top of the page. Hopefully a 40k version isn't far behind. 

https://www.warhammer-community.com/warscroll-builder/


----------

